

Robert Solow in Conversation with Paul Krugman: “Inequality: What Can Be Done?” - TheSpiceIsLife
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGmUtJkTaqc

======
TheSpiceIsLife
Anthony B. Atkinson’s new book, “Inequality: What Can Be Done?”

Anthony puts forth a package of 15 proposals. They range from the familiar to
the novel. Two relate to tech; two employment and pay; three linked to the
treatment of capital, four progressive taxation, and four to social security.

Krugman and Solow discuss.

